# Game #4 - Sixers @ Pacers - November 5th, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

*November 5, 2005 - 7:00 PM (EST)

 
Philadelphia 76ers (0-3) @ Indiana Pacers (2-0)

Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN*

*Head Coaches:*
 
Maurice Cheeks/Rick Carlisle

*Projected Starting Lineups:*
     
Allen Iverson/Andre Iguodala/Kyle Korver/Chris Webber/Steven Hunter
     
Jamaal Tinsley/Stephen Jackson/Ron Artest/Austin Croshere/Jermaine O’Neal


*KEY MATCHUP:*
 
*- Steven Hunter -VS- Jermaine O’Neal -*​
Sigh.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Guess the score and discuss the game in the Pacer fourm's game thread:

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=213295


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I want the sixers to pull this one out, but its gonna be a tough one.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I want the sixers to pull this one out, but its gonna be a tough one.



sighhh...


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Mo Cheeks is your coach..your 0-3..maybe a connection?


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> Mo Cheeks is your coach..your 0-3..maybe a connection?



It's more than coaching, although that's a part of it. Mo can't make Kyle hit or miss a shot, or play defense. Mo can't make Steve Hunter suddenly learn how to box out.

We've been sold on athleticism with this team but it doesn't have the skills to compete right now.

Tonight is going to be an ugly, ugly game.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Im hopin we can get 40 out of Allen and Maybe one of these again at the buzzer


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Ill be rooting for you guys. AI has always been one of my favorites.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

SixersFan said:


> It's more than coaching, although that's a part of it. Mo can't make Kyle hit or miss a shot, or play defense. Mo can't make Steve Hunter suddenly learn how to box out.
> 
> We've been sold on athleticism with this team but it doesn't have the skills to compete right now.
> 
> Tonight is going to be an ugly, ugly game.


I agree coaching is only part of it but Mo can stop tellin Kyle to move with the ball more because he cant I thought if he worked in the offseason Kyle could be more then a shooter but hes just not and we got to deal with that and Mo Needs to realize that and your right Mo cant tell Hunter to learn how to box out but he can tell him to stop diving out at the perimeter to get a block and tell him to stay inside bc we need the rebounds The thing that scares me about Cheeks is hes seems to be too much of a "Nice Guy" they need him to be a coach and not a friend but in no way am i blaming this all on Cheeks cuz last Night they looked horrible but i think with little things they can start gelin and get some momenteum going

I think Allen and C-Webb will take over tonight and we should have a close game
GO SIXERS


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I agree coaching is only part of it but Mo can stop tellin Kyle to move with the ball more because he cant I thought if he worked in the offseason Kyle could be more then a shooter but hes just not and we got to deal with that and Mo Needs to realize that and your right Mo cant tell Hunter to learn how to box out but he can tell him to stop diving out at the perimeter to get a block and tell him to stay inside bc we need the rebounds The thing that scares me about Cheeks is hes seems to be too much of a "Nice Guy" they need him to be a coach and not a friend but in no way am i blaming this all on Cheeks cuz last Night they looked horrible but i think with little things they can start gelin and get some momenteum going
> 
> I think Allen and C-Webb will take over tonight and we should have a close game
> GO SIXERS


Yeah, I agree. What I was trying to say was that Mo can't do those things for them. He can't play the game too. What I want to know is why they went away from moving the ball like they did in the first half of the first game. That offense was perfect for this team, not the AI-show run and gun BS.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

SixersFan said:


> Yeah, I agree. What I was trying to say was that Mo can't do those things for them. He can't play the game too. What I want to know is why they went away from moving the ball like they did in the first half of the first game. That offense was perfect for this team, not the AI-show run and gun BS.



It could be close. Pacers got swept by Philadelphia last year, I think.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Im hopin we can get 40 out of Allen and Maybe one of these again at the buzzer


If the season continues like this, I hope AI can at least give us 40 a night. That IMO will at least be somehting to look fwd to as stoopid as that sounds.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

As the season goes on you guys will see Mo Cheeks even worse. He really is a players coach, and is very very very weak with his X's and O's. He substitution patterns are wack, and he just isn't a great Head Coach, he'd make a great assistant coach. I don't know what is wrong with Korver by the way, he's on my fantasy team, well he was, and he just hasn't been doing so hot.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good luck to you  looking forward to see iggy play


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Indystarza said:


> good luck to you  looking forward to see iggy play


We also are still waiting to see him play lol


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> It could be close. Pacers got swept by Philadelphia last year, I think.



Ya we swept the Bobcats lastyear too, look how well that one worked out last night. I really do hope we win tonight. Probably just gonna end up dissapointed though.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

I bet ucash on the sixers to not lose by 10 or more

please keep it close AI


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> I bet ucash on the sixers to not lose by 10 or more
> 
> please keep it close AI


Dude you are a disgrace get out of here First your a sixers fan then you jump ships to the Knicks and now your a Suns fan that is pathetic 3 games and you switched between 3 teams already I hope no one accepts you as a fan BANDWAGONER


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Dude you are a disgrace get out of here First your a sixers fan then you jump ships to the Knicks and now your a Suns fan that is pathetic 3 games and you switched between 3 teams already I hope no one accepts you as a fan BANDWAGONER



suc my dick and I'm still a knicks fan I like the suns in the west and knicks in the east.


and i never was a sixer fan this season I been started liking the knicks and I declared I'm not a sixer fan this preseason with 2 games left to go.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> suc my dick and I'm still a knicks fan I like the suns in the west and knicks in the east.
> 
> 
> and i never was a sixer fan this season I been started liking the knicks and I declared I'm not a sixer fan this preseason with 2 games left to go.


LOL ok dude thats why your whole signature was designated to the Sixers be4 the season started then you completely whipped it out made it all about the knicks and then you whipped it out and made it all about the suns and didnt add the knicks back in until i said somethin so whatever man do you but theres only so many teams soon there wont be enough for you to jump to Peace out Clown


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Were looking A LOT better but i still think we need to have Korver comin off the bench instead of starting


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers 30
Pacers 28

Lookin good lets get that first win fellaz


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

musiclexer said:


> *suc my dick* and I'm still a knicks fan I like the suns in the west and knicks in the east.
> 
> 
> and i never was a sixer fan this season I been started liking the knicks and I declared I'm not a sixer fan this preseason with 2 games left to go.


 :no: 

It's people like you that are ruining BBB.net.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Forget what i said Actually I like this squad out there now better for our starting 5 AI, Ollie, Iggy, Webber, Hunter


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Forget what i said Actually I like this squad out there now better for our starting 5 AI, Ollie, Iggy, Webber, Hunter



Who's playing PG ?? ollie ?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rayza said:


> Who's playing PG ?? ollie ?


Pretty much but AI usually controlled the ball Ollie was shootin real well and playin decent defense really hustlen out there All in All were lookin pretty damn good

Sixers 61
Pacers 52
Halftime


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

20 Pt lead for the Sixers now....how are we 0-3 losing to the Bobcats and the Bucks and play like this against the Pacers 

WTG PHILLY :clap:


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

All 5 starters in double figures. Nice.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers 92
Pacers 80
End of 3rd

The end of that Qtr was ugly good thing we had a big lead :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Dont Do this.....

Sixers 92
Pacers 85


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Huge OFF REB and put back by Hunter

Sixers 102
Pacers 95
4 Mins left


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

Nice win.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally our first victory ! :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

What the F' was Cheeks thinkin i guess he didnt learn his lesson from the Bucks FOUL!!! luckly they didnt make the Three 


All that aside WE GOT OUR FIRST WIN

Sixers 111
Pacers 109

Go Sixers 

O BTW Bobcats are about to beat Boston :clap:


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

surprising win and i'll take it!


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

Congratulations to the Philadelphia 76ers on their first win of the season. 

*Here are some pictures from their win over the Indiana Pacers:*









Philadelphia 76ers head coach Maurice Cheeks shouts instructions to his team during the second quarter against the Indiana Pacers in Indianapolis, Saturday, Nov. 5, 2005. The 76ers' defeated the Pacers, 111-109.









Indiana Pacers' Stephen Jackson looks up at the scoreboard after missing a shot late in the game against the Philadelphia 76ers in Indianapolis, Saturday, Nov. 5, 2005. The 76ers won, 111-109. Jackson finished with 20 points. 









Philadelphia 76ers' Allen Iverson, right, puts up a shot against Indiana Pacers' Ron Artest during the fourth quarter in Indianapolis, Saturday, Nov. 5, 2005. Iverson finished with 29 points and 12 assist in the 76ers' 111-109 win.









Indiana Pacers' Danny Granger, left, is called for a foul against Philadelphia 76ers' Chris Webber during the first quarter in Indianapolis, Saturday, Nov. 5, 2005.









Philadelphia 76ers' Steven Hunter, right, dunks over Indiana Pacers Jermaine O'Neal during the first quarter in Indianapolis, Saturday, Nov. 6, 2005.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

This team is VERY puzzling.  

But great time to get our first win...and against a quality Eastern Conf team. 

Cheers to that mates! :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

congrats on your win


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Holy cow, that was nearly another repeat of the Bucks loss. Thank goodness for a few missed jumpers. 

I can't believe Korver is still allowed in the Sixers locker room. How many free throws has that guy missed in four games?? He missed a critical cherry pick in the final minutes and he missed two of four free throws. 

Webber and Hunter played well. AI had a bad shooting night, but got it done when things mattered.

Not pretty to give up a 20pt lead, but a win is a win. :banana:


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Jeez...what a relief.

All we need now if for the team not to feel complacent about the win. I still have a sinking feeling deep inside that this isn't the end of our losing spells.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm so happy we finally won, but that fourth quarter collapse was not nice to hear about. We need to tighten up our defense it seems. I think I'll continue my break from basketball until we have some solid wins...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Figures... they win the one game I don't get to watch.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Figures... they win the one game I don't get to watch.


You might be the Philly curse !


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Rayza said:


> You might be the Philly curse !


probably because he changed his name.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Philly outplayed Indy. Webber player really well.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jpk said:


> Holy cow, that was nearly another repeat of the Bucks loss. Thank goodness for a few missed jumpers.
> 
> I can't believe Korver is still allowed in the Sixers locker room. How many free throws has that guy missed in four games?? He missed a critical cherry pick in the final minutes and he missed two of four free throws.
> 
> ...


 I am seriously starting to think you dont watch sixers games by your comments. Allen Iverson looking old, which you never responded to and Korver being allowed in the Sixers locker room. thats nonsense. He shot very well early in the game which helped them to the huge lead. When the Pacers started to make the first of they're comeback hes hit a 3 to clam them down to go along with 9 assists. Please at least watch the games


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> I am seriously starting to think you dont watch sixers games by your comments. Allen Iverson looking old, which you never responded to and Korver being allowed in the Sixers locker room. thats nonsense. He shot very well early in the game which helped them to the huge lead. When the Pacers started to make the first of they're comeback hes hit a 3 to clam them down to go along with 9 assists. Please at least watch the games


I agree with you Korver def had his best game of the season against the pacers and its mainly bc he realized hes a shooter and didnt try to create shots for himself jus got open and took the shot once he got the ball but once he starts dribble it gets ugly im still not sure it wouldnt be better him comin off the bench but as long as he realizes hes a shooter and thats pretty much it he'll be fine


----------

